# R34 and a SAU'er **R.I.P.**



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

As an extension of this thread found on SAU Here. 
Sad sad day. My condolences go out to the family and loved ones who now have to deal with this tragic loss.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

What sad news  Stuff like this really puts things in perspective. The screwd up thing is I've had a really nice picture of this car (ELVR34) on my desktop for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I just read that entire thread. My thoughts go to the families and friends of those involved. A big wake-up call too.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Shit!! Not good.   My condolences to all involved


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

How sad!  RIP.

Does anybody know the circumstances of the incident?


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Read the SAU thread. I've only been able to get sketchy details from news sites. V sad


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Proper Nasty

Does make you think eh    

JAY


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

From what ive heard and read, the circumstances have been 3 poeple dead. 2 men, one i beleive 21 and the driver 18, and the female in the bach seat was apparently 16years old and 7months pregnant. But dont quote me.
Very tragic and my deepest condolences go towards the friends and famalies of the victims.


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

it actually says that the driver was 20 and usualy a very skilled driver, the other male was a older guy, dont know about the girl,

He had taken it for a blip but the road he chose has a huge dip init that made the car take off, nose dive into the floor then spin off and hit a large post.


That what i could grasp from all the post,

all very sad, what ever happened.


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Even the most experienced of drivers have their bad moments....and as i said dont quote me on my previous post, still some sketchy news about it. 

Steve.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Holy shit, I downloaded that car as my desktop at the weekend!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Me too 

So sad, My condolences go out to the family and friends


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A moment of madness...150kph in a 50 zone apparently. Three people wiped out. I wonder if he went for the lift off...I've done it myself in well known dips. It's a lesson and a hard one.  

T


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

R32_GODZILLA said:


> From what ive heard and read, the circumstances have been 3 poeple dead. 2 men, one i beleive 21 and the driver 18, and the female in the bach seat was apparently 16years old and 7months pregnant. But dont quote me.
> Very tragic and my deepest condolences go towards the friends and famalies of the victims.


very sad indeed, thoughts with family and friends...  

but i have always said and believed young driver should not buy powerfull cars like a skyline GTR, they are simply a lethal weapon in wrong or immature hands, wasnt this own only 21 or something? was a sad loss of life!

At 21 they simply do not have the maturity to control their excitement or urge to speed.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think it was his...he nicked his dad's keys while he was out of the country on business is my understanding. It probably seemed like a cool idea at the time.  
T


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> What sad news  Stuff like this really puts things in perspective. The screwd up thing is I've had a really nice picture of this car (ELVR34) on my desktop for about 2 weeks now.


this one?









I've been using it too. Very sad to hear. All becasue some stupid kid decided to steal his fathers car for a stupid joy ride with his friend.

here is the news story:

Not again - young lives lost

By FRANCES O’SHEA, JUSTIN VALLEJO and LARISSA CUMMINGS

November 24, 2004

THREE more young lives have been cut tragically short after a P-plate driver behind the wheel of a high-powered car crashed into a power pole at more than 160km/h.

Witnesses estimated 20-year-old Emile Dousset may have been going as fast as 200km/h when the Nissan Skyline GT-R hit a slight dip in the road and became airborne.

Mr Dousset, his front-seat passenger Karl Homer, 33, and 15-year-old Natasha Schyf all died instantly on a suburban Central Coast road. Ms Schyf was seven months' pregnant.

The shocking accident, which comes as The Daily Telegraph campaigns for strict new restrictions for P-platers, has prompted police to appeal to drivers to slow down.

Commander of the Police Crash Investigation Unit, Senior Sergeant Peter Jenkins, said: "The circumstances of the accident are under investigation but at this stage it would appear that speed is certainly a factor that we are looking at."

Police estimate the high-powered sports car was airborne for about 40m on Chamberlain Rd, Wyoming, before it speared into the pole, and broke in two at 8.50 Monday night.

The rear section of the car was wrapped around the pole while the front section landed 20m away.

Mr Doussett and Mr Homer were thrown from the car while Ms Schyf's body was trapped in the rear section.

Sgt Jenkins urged young passengers to get out of a car if they were concerned about the manner of driving. He said: "We'd like to take this opportunity to appeal to the community to slow down.

Greg Ryan, who lives near the crash scene, said the road was like a speedway and a serious accident was inevitable.

"I've been waiting for this to happen," Mr Ryan said. "I heard the tyres lock and then a bang. I ran down the street. It was a mess."

It is understood Mr Dousset, a mechanic, and Mr Homer had become friends through their mutual interest in cars.

Less than 20 minutes before the accident, Mr Dousset had picked up Mr Homer and Ms Schyf at Gosford to take them for a drive in the distinctive royal blue Nissan.

Miss Schyf's mother Margaret, of Wyoming, said: "I don't know what he [the driver] was thinking. You hear about so many young ones who have died like this. Why do they have to speed? It's not worth it."

Miss Schyf's father Tony, described the accident as "such a waste". "Kids need a lot more experience before they get behind the wheel," he said.

"They think because they know how to drive they can drive fast."

Mr Schyf learned about his daughter's death as he was driving home from Sydney. He had been told only hours earlier that he was being retrenched from his job as a bricklayer.

Miss Schyf, the girlfriend of Mr Homer, had been due to have her first child in early January. While reluctant to talk about her daughter's pregnancy Mrs Schyf said Natasha was happy about the baby.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

What can I say?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah but im saying it in general..you get kids coming on the forum boasting their the youngest skyline owner ever and so on! fact is many of them are not mentally prepared or responsible enough to handle such car!

just today in a news paper in the uk i read some kid aged 18 was driving a porsche and ended up killing himself and his two passesngers...similar to the skyline tragedy!

I just hope insurance companies wise up and dont insure anyone under the age of 25 on such hig powered cars...

I will prolly get flamed for this..but this is my view! its better to wait 4 yrs improve your skill etc and then get a powerfull car..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i feel for the owner of the car. not only has he lost a son, but it was his pride and joy he died in.

very very tragic


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

I believe there is a lesson in this for all of us, when ever we go anywhere away from the house and car, keep the keys hidden!!!! the urge is too great for kids .


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Infact when i went to Barcelona recently i parked my car (mazda rx7 T78 setup) at my parents house but took the keys with me as my brother might have got the urge to go for a spin!!! now 460bhp is not to be played around with!!!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

This is every parents worst nightmare. When i bought my skyline my family was a bit concerned and im 27... My deepest sympathies go out to the familes invlolved and may the 2 boys and the girl rest in peace.

Kind regards

Gerry


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

read a bitty of this thread today not nice seeing that picture of the car in half like just shows u wot a car of so much power can do tho my condolences to all of the families tho 
 steven


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> yeah but im saying it in general..you get kids coming on the forum boasting their the youngest skyline owner ever and so on! fact is many of them are not mentally prepared or responsible enough to handle such car!
> 
> just today in a news paper in the uk i read some kid aged 18 was driving a porsche and ended up killing himself and his two passesngers...similar to the skyline tragedy!
> 
> ...


another thing aswell is u get all these folk putting a 2.0 l 16v into a corsa or a nova andthen just telling insurance its just a standard 1.2 engined car am still young myself and i dont think my parents would sleep if i had a skyline at my young age tho


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

As bad as it is this happens all the time in all types of cars everyday just because it's a Skyline we get this sort of responce and pics up as well .This situation is played out everyday on roads across the world and in differant cars ,a bit sick really


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

My condolences to the families.

Tragic but avoidable.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> very sad indeed, thoughts with family and friends...
> 
> but i have always said and believed young driver should not buy powerfull cars like a skyline GTR, they are simply a lethal weapon in wrong or immature hands, wasnt this own only 21 or something? was a sad loss of life!
> 
> At 21 they simply do not have the maturity to control their excitement or urge to speed.


Thats a ridiculous statment. I am only 22 and have owned a 145mph S14 for three years and not even come close to crashing. Don't put us all in the same boat thank you very much. I could just as easily say old codgers in their 40's shouldn't have them cause they don't understand how to drive them properly. Please keep your ill informed prejudicial nonsense to yourself.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> yeah but im saying it in general..you get kids coming on the forum boasting their the youngest skyline owner ever and so on! fact is many of them are not mentally prepared or responsible enough to handle such car!
> 
> just today in a news paper in the uk i read some kid aged 18 was driving a porsche and ended up killing himself and his two passesngers...similar to the skyline tragedy!
> 
> ...


Again. Your lumping us all in the same group. Some of the young drivers I know are far less risk to themselves and others than many older drivers I know cause the older drivers think they know it all. Under 25? **** off. I worked damn hard to buy my car and no busy body would stop me getting one. By the way that 18 year old in the porsche was a car thief in a stolen car so a) thats completely different and b) they deserved it, I hope that happens to someone if they nick my car (in fact the anti theft system is supposed to initiate it by killing the engine and brakes at high speed)


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

twinturboch said:


> I hope that happens to someone if they nick my car (in fact the anti theft system is supposed to initiate it by killing the engine and brakes at high speed)



what about the poor sod they crash into??

a tragic easily avoidable waste for sure, although on SAU it does mention the driver has had lots of high powered expirience and done many defensive and offensive drivin courses.

I remember abouty 13 years ago when I was at college a mate passed his driving test so his dad brought him a porsche - 5 days alter he was dead. I passed my driving test and all I got to drive was the family 1.3 cavilier - how I _ didn't _ kill myself is a miracle.

what car you are does not matter as much as what you are like behind the wheel - better driver education is the key to raod safety. But that will never remove that mad moment that we all have from time to time and mostly get away with.

Simon

ps did anyone else not think that 33yo with a 15yo pregnant girlfriend was more than just slightly wrong???


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

> ps did anyone else not think that 33yo with a 15yo pregnant girlfriend was more than just slightly wrong???


I was just reading and thinking the same thing!!!, is that even legal!!

FYI, with that in mind, lets not forget that there were 4 lives lost here, not 3


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Simonh said:


> ps did anyone else not think that 33yo with a 15yo pregnant girlfriend was more than just slightly wrong???


Yeah, makes me wonder if if it wasn't some kind of devine retribution (just playing devils advocate) but aparently she was the one urging them to go faster. Drivers should never listen to their passengers.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

twinturboch said:


> but aparently she was the one urging them to go faster. QUOTE]
> How would anyone know?The two guys died instantly, she died at the scene?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

twinturboch said:


> Thats a ridiculous statment. I am only 22 and have owned a 145mph S14 for three years and not even come close to crashing. Don't put us all in the same boat thank you very much. I could just as easily say old codgers in their 40's shouldn't have them cause they don't understand how to drive them properly. Please keep your ill informed prejudicial nonsense to yourself.


I have to say that Im 50 yrs old and there are times when I shouldnt be allowed near a car, I drive like a lunatic sometimes and I am ashamed to have to admit it. Many youngsters put me to shame with their sense of responsibility and really age is immaterial. 
Where it does count of course is in experience and there are no short cuts to that, even then look at Frank Williams (F1) in a wheelechair because, in his own words, he drove like a hooligan. 
Shit happens, Ive lost 3 good friends on the roads over the years.


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

holy shit man... this really sucks. RIP guys. To the rest of you, drive carefully and always think of other road users.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I guess issue #14 of SPEED magazine that featured the car will need a follow up article for balance. Very sad loss - my condolences to the families. 

Cya O!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Simonh said:


> Simon
> 
> ps did anyone else not think that 33yo with a 15yo pregnant girlfriend was more than just slightly wrong???


Yeah I spotted that, do they have different laws over there or something.

As for age I agree that most young people are not really in a position to own such cars, but there are always exceptions to rule, just like not all older people are good drivers, experience is gained through practice not age, and practice like this should not be carried out on the streets. My thoughts are with the families but I have no sympathy for the driver, as he could well have killed any bystanders as well as himself ant those with him.

Life is not somthing to be wasted like this


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

such a waste


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

RIP to all involved 

On a side note...
I owned a 3dr Cosworth from 20-23 and never had a single accident, even tho it was stripped out and 400bhp by the time i flogged it.
Owned a stripped out, proven 200bhp+, R5GTT weighing under 700kg (if i remember right) before that at 18-19 and never crashed it.
So none of the "young people shouldnt be allowed behind the wheel of a fast car, they cant handle it" stuff please, esp as GTRs are often the "midlife crisis mobile" bought as an older persons first really quick car and they often crash em after thinking they can take the same libertys with them as they can with the boring repmobiles they used to...

And another side note...
About the 33 and 15 thing, well i reckon he was probably living most older blokes secret fantasy anyhow, lol, its just law and morality that keeps em from admitting it openly, i mean, look how exited blokes get with birds dressed up like schoolgirls...

And besides, the people have been killed in a terrible accident, i dont think its right to start judging people or talking about stuff nobody knows the circumstances of, ive been involved in a fatal accident caused by a lorry driver who hit a car i was driving, killing my friend, and i know all the crazy rumours and storys that come from it, and none are ever true..


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

hipogtr said:


> I guess issue #14 of SPEED magazine that featured the car will need a follow up article for balance. Very sad loss - my condolences to the families.
> 
> Cya O!


wow you receive SPEED mag over there in Jap?  




> Yeah I spotted that, do they have different laws over there or something.


And no laws are the 'same' down here, obviously it's illegal for a 33yo guy to have a pregnant <18yo girlfriend. I'm not SURe the girl was actually his GF. HEAPS of speculation going on in that thread..'my cousins' friend knows the driver' crap...so read the thread yourself if you want, there's people in there involved quite closely.


----------



## Crash Gordon (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been thinking about this since I first saw it on here. It is hard to imagine what the family is going through. I remember when one of my best friends was killed street racing. He hit a car that had a family in it and a newborn baby at over 100mph (they were stopped in a turn lane). I was soo sad about the loss, but couldnt help but be mad at him for hurting that other family. The baby had to be rushed to the hospital, where it spent days undergoing various operations to save its life. 

We all have done stupid stuff, and been very lucky, but when we do these things we have to remember all of the other people that we are putting in harms way.

Still to this day, it brings tears to my eyes to think about my friends stupid actions and his loss of life, but the saddest part is the innocent family that his stupid actions affected forever.

My condolences go out to the families, and friends. The pain will never get better, just your acceptence.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

You cant lump all young people in one bracket saying they should not have fast cars ,If say a 17 year old has been driving a Fiesta around for a year or so and buys a GTR he may be as good on the road as any one else .Tell you what happened a few years ago on a regular basis ,during the 80's when all the 18 to 26 year olds had 400 cc honda Wet dream bikes ,got married bought cars sold the bike etc ,got a decent standard of living by there late 30's not had a motor bike for 15 years then went out and bought something like a Fireblade as a hobby or toy ,then killed themselves on it ,differant ball game after all that time and wern't used to that serious power .Also a re test was not needed for the bike and the only test you had to do then was drive round town happy as larry and wave at the examerner if you saw him pop out ,as long as you did not fall off you passed more often than not .


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Also I remember you could ride around on a 50cc slowped at 16 get straight on a Yamaha 250 LC and this bike was tons faster than any Honda 400 and you needed a test to ride that  ,I belive it was the onset of bikes like the LC 250 that changed the law on bikes to what it is now.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> So none of the "young people shouldnt be allowed behind the wheel of a fast car, they cant handle it" stuff please, esp as GTRs are often the "midlife crisis mobile" bought as an older persons first really quick car and they often crash em after thinking they can take the same libertys with them as they can with the boring repmobiles they used to...
> 
> ..


Methinks you shouldnt condemn people for categorising young drivers when in the same sentence you do the same to older drivers. 
Like it or not fewer older GTR owners wipe out than younger ones. As one of the older ones, who incidentally defended younger drivers a couple of paragraphs ago, I find myself in a distinct minority, there are only a handful of older drivers on the forum and as far as I am aware none have crashed yet thank God.
And whilst I dont suppose your comment about midlife crisis was directed at anyone in particular for the record I am most certainly not in a mid life crisis, I have driven many cars of all different types over the years including repmobiles, fast ones and slow ones, I have already done more than most people will only dream about and I havent even started yet, so be careful where you throw your comments. 
That said you are one of the great contributors to this forum so please continue.
Apologies for hijacking the thread somewhat and no disrespect meant to those involved in such an awful tragedy.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

twinturboch said:


> Again. Your lumping us all in the same group. Some of the young drivers I know are far less risk to themselves and others than many older drivers I know cause the older drivers think they know it all. Under 25? **** off. I worked damn hard to buy my car and no busy body would stop me getting one. By the way that 18 year old in the porsche was a car thief in a stolen car so a) thats completely different and b) they deserved it, I hope that happens to someone if they nick my car (in fact the anti theft system is supposed to initiate it by killing the engine and brakes at high speed)



chill out dude!! why u stressing?

its a fact young driver are easily influenced, and can get carried away...

Of course your will have exceptions, and some would be very good drivers..like yourself, but the majority? should that statement from you be an endorsement for young drivers to get powerfull cars?

I was 18 myself, and owned some pretty quick cars, astra gsi's, 200sx, calibras, fto gpx, and brought a TT Supra at 21! while i was always a carefull driver, but on the open road (motorways) i did do some silly things, when i look back now i feel i should have controlled myself....

This is what i mean at a young age you tend to get carried away by nature, nothing to do with if u are a good driver or not!

so dont take this as an insult, and look at the valid points! im not beating all young drivers with a stick!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Liquid- Dont take it personally, note the word "often" used every time, not "all" 

I dont know what you class as young or old, but id say a distinct majority of GTR olders are of the older side (i was thinking 35+, not ancient, jus not young, lol), and ive heard of a few smashed up (not tons, but 3 or 4) and none of them were young drivers (not saying there hasnt been, just the ones i had in mind hadnt been).

What i was saying is age isnt a factor, if your crap and/or stupid (or just unlucky) youl crash, regardless of age. Years of driving experience isnt nececerily a blessing, yes you might have more driving time under your belt, but you have years of bad habits and taking libertys you cant in a GTR or whatever. Pros and Cons.

You get what i meant now?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I usually stay away from bad accident threads due to loosing 3 close family members in one year alone. It is very sad and try not to think too much of it. its like a lot of people say no matter what age you are or how great of a driver. I dont like to blame anyone because its just a sad loss for everyone specially their families.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

a picture of whats left


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Jesus, everyone take extra care, no words can explain what his father's going through, R.I.P


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sai said:


> wow you receive SPEED mag over there in Jap?


Not really - being Australian I get back to Oz every now and then.  

Cya O!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> You get what i meant now?


I think I did before, you have a provocative and uncompromising style and for that you set yourself up for somewhat sharper responses than most. Dont stop, its what makes your posts good reading but be prepared for flack.
We were both saying the same thing in essence but I llke to think I used more tact. 
Age is immaterial but statistically younger drivers encounter 'events' more often, and youre right experience has a downside in that you can become stuck in bad habits. 
I think that older Skyline drivers generally are looking to stretch their abilities in a car that has a reputation for demanding more from its drivers than the usual 'mid-life' option, ie Porches, Ferraris and the like that are driven around as though they were made of glass.
I am reminded of a time when I was sat in a car park admiring a view when I had a few moments spare, two cars pulled up either side of me, one was a big merc - the one with double glazing and an engine the size of a JCB, and the other an open top Ferrari. Both were typical mid-life types but the one in the Merc had a face as long as you like while the guy in the Ferrari had a big grin.
Both were indulging some kind of lost youth but only one was pushing the boundaries. 
Us old guys dont all roll over and I dont know what a mid life crisis is, I havent got over my teenage anxt yet.
Dont categorise, anyone choosing a Skyline is showing a clear individualism and having lost many good friends over the years, and my wife 8 years ago, any of us can go at any time, there is no rhyme or reason to it. With all that I have done so far I have no right to expect to be here and yet I am and others arent. 
Young, old or in between, live it, enjoy it and show care and respect for each other, there is far too much suffering in this world.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Oct 19, 2002)

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh my god,that GTR ia wrecked big time.

I feel sorry for the father,he lost two things in his life that made such a huge difference to him.

R.I.P


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

RIP.

A sad day indeed, and one which could easily have been avoided - but then I am no better so its a fairly hollow statement from me. As for the young vs old thing it always makes me laugth when guys like Steve and Twinturbo rant about how fast their cars they have had are, and how not having had an accident makes them the worlds greatest. It doesnt, it just means that youve been lucky. Think back to the last time you had a mad few minutes, and truthfully consider if you found a jackniffed artic with no lights on round a corner could you have stopped?? I doubt it, its just very rare to come across. At the end of the day we all take liberties, some more than others, its just youth has a tendancy to be more easily swayed to be naughty and has the downside that in general they have had less time in fast machinery at high speed to be used to the speed at which problems get worse.

Micheal Schumacher wasnt born fifty times as good a driver as anyone here, its just that his past experiences have made him used to driving a Formula1 car on the limit and therefore be fifty times more able to cope when it turns to poo.

Condolences to the family either way, cant be nice to have your son die in your own modded car.

J.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

my condolances to the family, may they have an honourable abode in heaven

its sad to see any crash and families dying


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

ell in addition to what has happened with the Bayside 34. Over the last couple days (I saw it on a front page of the news paper today in my hungover state at work) there has been 2 or 3 similar accidents. IE a Rex rolled and another one ripped apart like the BB R34.
Ill buy the papaer tonight take some photo's and post it up.
Whats wrong with these people. After seeing how bad the Skyline accident was, you would think it might casue people to stop and think.


----------

